# Stunning Danish project!!



## LondonDragon (29 Sep 2017)

Architecture studio EFFEKT has designed a walkway destined to let people take a look at the beautiful forest an hour south of Copenhagen, in Glisselfeld Kloster, Haslev. But this time the view will be from above, from this observation tower which should be around 45 meters high with 600 meters of internal ramp to let anyone get atop of it without any difficulties. The project should be finished in 2018.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (29 Sep 2017)

Wow, that's all I've got on that one.


----------



## Shinobi (29 Sep 2017)

Nice! Didn't hear about this before and I'm from Denmark


----------



## zozo (29 Sep 2017)

Is it going to be complete woodwork? That's something the Danish are very good at.. I realized after seeing Copenhagen Central Station.. Also a massive structure almost completely made out of wood. At least it still was 25 years ago, last time i've seen it. Seeing recent pictures it definitively changed a bit.


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Sep 2017)

Wow, that is amazing. I've been on the tree top walk in Kew Gardens (below) and that was great, but this will be something else altogether by several orders of magnitude.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Sep 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Wow, that is amazing. I've been on the tree top walk in Kew Gardens (below) and that was great, but this will be something else altogether by several orders of magnitude.


My thoughts exactly! Love the one in Kew Gardens


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Sep 2017)

It's great fun...if a little vertiginous and disorientating; it has a grid iron deck which is obviously see through...don't look down


----------



## Edvet (29 Sep 2017)

Since when does Kew have that? Last time i was there they didnt have that, although i visit Wisley more often.


----------



## dw1305 (29 Sep 2017)

Hi all,





Edvet said:


> Since when does Kew have that?


It was three or four years ago. The national arboretum, at Westonbirt, has a bridge <"with the same idea">.
I've been up the Kew version once, but other than giving you a close-up view of the flyby <"feral Parakeets">, it isn't very exciting.

cheers Darrel


----------

